# This is my first Betta: Hades.



## Hades (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

I helped you pick him out!  He's looking mighty fine.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oohh, I love his coloring  Blues and reds are a favorite of mine, even though they're the most common. Love the name too, lol!


----------



## Hades (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you. I have also noticed that they are common. But I wanted my first to be colored as he is. And I fell in love with him the instant I saw him. I wasn't even going to petsmart to buy anything. Because I wanted to get one when I moved into my new place. lol. Nov. 15th. But oh well.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It's so easy to fall in love with them  Just be careful not to get too many, lol. You run out of space. At ten I drew the line  even though I secretly crave more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking for an orange one. That will make 10, then I'm done. lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha. I say I'm stopping at 10, but it'll really be either 22 or 23, depending on if Shani will make it into the sorority. Sometimes I wonder if she has chronic sbd, or if she's just going through a phase.


----------



## Hades (Oct 28, 2009)

^.^ My girlfriend, username: Zeus. Is looking to get an orange one when she has the space. She also really likes white betta. Agh, betta are so fun and cute. Zeus, my girlfriend's betta has the cutest face. Can't wait to have him living with me in the summer.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

lol! Have fun with that, then :3 Any questions, feel free to ask us, it's what we're here for!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WElcome! and beauitful betta! looks like my brothers! Im in the look out for a dragon! im dieing to get one! after seeing all the epic ones on the site.... auhgh i want!!! but i dout ill stop there! haha


----------



## Hades (Oct 28, 2009)

From the Aquabid site? There were some wild ones there. There are so many cute ones in store. I don't know if I could buy one from there knowing I could buy dozens with the money. There's also a World of Fish store near by. Haven't gone there yet.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

until u discover the next color u want dramaqueen lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes very pretty and welcome to the forum

and welcome to your new addiction


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ChristinaRoss said:


> until u discover the next color u want dramaqueen lol


lol!! Yeah, thats true!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He is very handsome. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If I could, I'd get a ton more than what i have right now.

Nice guy! Hades suits him.


----------

